# HH Golden Furniture



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

I just looked at what it takes to make the golden closet, one of the earlier golden furniture rewards from the HH classes. And just... WOW. What do you think? I think it's totally unreasonable!


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 2, 2019)

I was stacking bells and wasn't able to spend them on anything. Now for sure I know there are still end game rewards for people who have done everything there is to be done. You don't have to craft them if you think they are unreasonable.


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

I totally have been stacking bells too, I just recently blew a good bit on some essence maps. But it's just kind of silly because what do we get from it other than a piece of furniture to show off? Doesn't seem like there's much reward in crafting these super duper costy items. It will take forever to be able to get the bells and sparkle stones needed to craft the whole series and put them all in one room, which is what I would like to do. And from what it seems, sparkle stones are very limited unless more new villagers come out. It'll probably even be impossible to craft the whole set if you've already used your sparkle stones to give all the villagers their special items, which is what I'm currently working on. I'm very disappointed because it seems at most, I would only be able to only craft 2-3 of the golden items.


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 2, 2019)

tifachu said:


> I totally have been stacking bells too, I just recently blew a good bit on some essence maps. But it's just kind of silly because what do we get from it other than a piece of furniture to show off? Doesn't seem like there's much reward in crafting these super duper costy items. It will take forever to be able to get the bells and sparkle stones needed to craft the whole series and put them all in one room, which is what I would like to do. And from what it seems, sparkle stones are very limited unless more new villagers come out. It'll probably even be impossible to craft the whole set if you've already used your sparkle stones to give all the villagers their special items, which is what I'm currently working on. I'm very disappointed because it seems at most, I would only be able to only craft 2-3 of the golden items.



I think they are cool, I definitely want to craft them all. I'll probably wait until I have enough resources to craft them all at once cause like you said they should go in a room together. Sparkle stones have just kind of been taking up space in my inventory cause I barely use them lol I never thought about what would happen if I ran out, I guess they are pretty rare. Maybe in the future they will add new ways to get more.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm happy I dislike these, because it's really expensive.. I've never had that much bells, I don't think I ever will either!
Good luck to those trying to craft all of them


----------



## ESkill (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah luckily I've never been too into the gold furniture series, because that seems too steep. I know it was costly and hard to get the gold set in NL, but this doesn't seem to scale. I had about 300,000 gold, but then the Leaf Ticket maps came out and now all my bells are gone haha.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 3, 2019)

The bells and the amount of time requires to craft these don't bother me. It's the insane amount of sparkle stones that bother me. Like, 20 is waay to much imo. I'd rather save them to craft the blue lace up dress or animals special items that I really want again, like Sandy's afternoon tea set, or whoever has the flower bed.


----------



## tifachu (Mar 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> The bells and the amount of time requires to craft these don't bother me. It's the insane amount of sparkle stones that bother me. Like, 20 is waay to much imo. I'd rather save them to craft the blue lace up dress or animals special items that I really want again, like Sandy's afternoon tea set, or whoever has the flower bed.



Yes this exactly. Like Phawnix said hopefully they do come out with more ways to gain sparkle stones to make it possible to obtain the whole golden set while also giving the animals their special items because as for now sparkle stones are very difficult to come by, only obtained once villagers get to a certain levels, through extremely rare treasure maps, or through giving them rare insects/fish. They are a very limited resource. I really don't want to prioritize one over the other-- giving the animals their special items, or crafting the golden set. I want to be able to do both T__T


----------



## lizardon (Mar 3, 2019)

I got 2 already, only closet left, need more HH material...
Well, need to find way to spend some bells, and this is a good way


----------



## dagwoood (Mar 4, 2019)

tifachu said:


> ... WOW. What do you think? I think it's totally unreasonable!



I have to agree with you, it's pretty excessive!

Having played PC since it was first available on Android, I'm in the fortunate situation of having all the bells/materials/sparkle stones needed to craft them, but I'm balking at using so much of my items to craft them.

I pity a newcomer to the game who really wants them - it'd take ages to collect all the stuff you need!


----------

